# Don't got the skills to build a loft?



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

ran into a problem what if you dont have the skills to build a loft?


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Pigeonfriends said:


> ran into a problem what if you dont have the skills to build a loft?


3 options...

1 Buy one ready built
2 Pay someone to build one for you
3 Dont keep pigeons


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

i has a shed, but they laid eggs and now i need more room.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

One thing about pigeons, they can not read a tape measure. and they don't care what the loft looks like. Well I guess thats 2 things.
Dave


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Just get a bigger shed haha! But really, if you can invest in some tools and lumber, you can build a loft.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Get some buddys together some snacks and some party pops! and get some ideas off the web or magazines and u should be able to come up with something good luck!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Carpenter for hire - Craigslist.....


----------



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

I didn't have the time or the skills to build my loft. So I went on the internet and found a one man operation...Colorado Custom Sheds. He came out and built me a small 8 x 6 salt box style loft in one day!


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

Where about in Canada are you located ?
Buy a Moosehead 2-4 
Red Green or Bill and Doug McKenzie should show.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Pigeonfriends- I would buy a ready made shed large enough for what you want. You could even have the people you buy it from construct nestboxes, box perches, partitions, and aviaries as needed. You could even have basic electric installed for lights and heaters for the drinkers. Plenty of info on this site for designs of lofts for exterior as well as interior. Good luck- Nick..


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Or hire someone to build this:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/structural-basics-for-a-loft-59577.html#post647305


----------



## shadowoak (Mar 19, 2011)

Go on amazon .com and buy a plan . " how to build a pigeon loft " or Scotts gun dog sales the plans . For about ten bucks . It has a step by step instruction . Goggle gun dog supply. It's a small loft plan I built one for a friend of mine. 
Goggle Scotts universal pigeon is another search that will make it pop up . It's pretty easy to follow.about 200. 00 worth of supplies from home depot. Hope this helps .


----------



## shadowoak (Mar 19, 2011)

*Reply*

Wow I'm four yrs late sorry


----------



## shadowoak (Mar 19, 2011)

Scratch that last reply thought I was typing another e mail going too fast


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

shadowoak said:


> Go on amazon .com and buy a plan . " how to build a pigeon loft " or Scotts gun dog sales the plans . For about ten bucks . It has a step by step instruction . Goggle gun dog supply. It's a small loft plan I built one for a friend of mine.
> Goggle Scotts universal pigeon is another search that will make it pop up . It's pretty easy to follow.about 200. 00 worth of supplies from home depot. Hope this helps .


Please don't advocate a gun dog site. These sites usually use your money to keep pigeons in training dogs to hunt other birds. Not too pleasant for the pigeons. Plenty of other shed plans for sale out there.


----------



## shadowoak (Mar 19, 2011)

I was just trying to help . I don't think he is going to see the site then decide to start using pigeons for that use . I don't like either . But that plan I was talking about is super simple . Knowledge of this activity can actually discourage that behavior any way . 
The market sells tobacco but I do not advocate smoking .


----------

